# First day of basic ob class



## mersgolf (Dec 9, 2008)

The local hs does a basic ob class for dogs adopted through them with a local trainer who had fostered Blitz after he came to the shelter.

I know my guy can get a little rowdy and mouthy at times, so the whole way driving over there, i'm just whispering under my breath "please don't let me be the guy with the a**hole dog"

well, we get there, he takes a look around and as if to say ok this is cool, follows me right over to my seat. He does a little walk around my chair and sits down just checking it all out. Well he remembers the trainer doing the class so he gets excited, she pets him, he does a sit, down for her and then hes back by my side.

long story short hes the most calm friggin dog there, except for the lil mini-daschund that has my gsd and an akita on one side and a border collie and a hound of some sort on the other side.

but then the trainer starts working with some of the dogs doing sit-stay and walking, which he gets really excited, we figured he just wanted his turn, which when he got his turn, he did awesome.

so driving home I couldn't help but being like the dad of the kid that just hit the game winning homerun. I was smiling ear to ear saying how proud i was of him.

His reply...a big sigh and a circle in the back of the explorer to lay back down facing the other way....lol


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't you love it when they surprise you. Just when you think you know whats going to happen they become a angel.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah for Blitz!!! Awesome dog!


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

We start the 15th and I've been saying the same thing.I was told the other day that most of the dogs at the class are small dogs so now I keep saying please if you're the only big dog don't eat the little pups.








I also hope she doesn't intimidate the other owners.Oh well maybe we can weed out the weaklings and have private classes.








The good thing is the instructor is the helper to a GSD breeder in NH so she will be able to help me out alot.Maybe we can be the teachers pet....


----------

